# Feeding with a division board feeder



## HilltopDaisy (Feb 26, 2003)

I installed my bees yesterday, without a single sting! Both hives have the division board feeders. I used 5 lbs. of sugar into 2 1/2 quarts of water. It made close to a gallon of syrup. Each container got half, or 2 quarts. I floated a styrofoam "raft" in them. My question is this: I understand that you are not to open the hive for several days. So is this enough food for several days? I regret buying this type of feeder (I think?).


----------



## justgojumpit (May 5, 2003)

that should be enough for a week I'd think. no experience with that type of feeder though.

justgojumpit


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Although many do not like this type of feeder I do. Of course some mods have to bee made to make it better. I cut a wood float then drilled 1/4" holes along it for the girls to stand on when feeding. Hot glued some screen on the sides at the top so they have some thing better to crawl out on. and two wood blocks at the top to stop the bulgeing. When installing it in the brood chamber place it right under the intercover hole so it can bee filled with the intercover on, but I perfur to place it on one side so all I have to do is slide the intercover over a tad to fill.
The only feeders I like better are the gallon pickle jars gotten free from the local pizza joint and the two gallon pails free from the local bakery. The two gallon pails are really nice for out yards.



















Two frame feeders in use in late fall.


----------



## Alex (Mar 20, 2003)

alleyyooper,

Great images, thanks.

Alex


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Thank your for the nice comment.

 As you see in the picture the hive body is not white. It is  OOPS ( was supposed to be yellow) Berh stain from Home Depot I bought for $5.00 US funds and got a $2.00 US funds rebate on top of that so I have some nice stain for hives at $3.00 a gallon US funds. I like stain better than paint since it soaks into the wood rather than coat it. Dosen't peel but does fade, which makes a restain job so much eaisier.
 Al


----------



## HilltopDaisy (Feb 26, 2003)

Just thought I'd let you know that at day 6 there was still some sugar water in the feeder. They went through the second batch a bit quicker. I'm filling it about every 5-6 days.

Thrilled to report that I've been in 4 times and not gotten stung yet! Evidence of eggs in both hives. It really is very cool to hold a frame up close, and the bees pretty much ignore me now.


----------

